# My latest creation



## bikewhorder (Jan 28, 2012)

I just finished putting this one together tonight and I'm pretty happy with the results.  This is one I had my parents snag for me at an auction last fall and I just picked it up last weekend.  My heart sank a little when I first saw it in person because in the pictures of it online I assumed it was an original paint bike and had them bid accordingly, but that's obviously not the case.  Still its pretty cool as a piece of folk art and I've really warmed up to its looks.  It was missing a few key parts and someone totally disassembled  the rear hub and cranks in a effort to swap out the skip tooth chain.  Luckily I already had everything it needed and even added the rack and drop stand.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 29, 2012)

ELGINS RULE!!!!  very nice, if not original paint, it is an exremely early repaint.... nice pick!


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 29, 2012)

That there is some beautiful folk art - I like it!

(Trade you for a Hawthorne)


----------



## robertc (Jan 29, 2012)

Original paint or not I think you scored. Congratulations.
Robert


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments, Here's some more pics.


----------



## chitown (Jan 29, 2012)

*Nice Elgin!*



bricycle said:


> ...it is an exremely early repaint





That should make it be a good candidate for a some synthetic reducer. I would think much of the original paint is underneath there.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?6223-Paint-Removal-Dilema

Great score. You should be proud to own that one. Any plans for some rubber on those beautiful rims?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 29, 2012)

chitown said:


> That should make it be a good candidate for a some synthetic reducer. I would think much of the original paint is underneath there.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?6223-Paint-Removal-Dilema
> 
> Great score. You should be proud to own that one. Any plans for some rubber on those beautiful rims?




I was but it looks like I don't own it anymore, damn vultures on here....


----------



## Zephyr (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice bike. I like the way the paint got older on it. It gives it a lot of charm.


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 29, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> I was but it looks like I don't own it anymore, damn vultures on here....




Hey, I resemble that statement - you know you could have said no!

Thanks again,
Dean


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Feb 11, 2012)

Love the Bicycle. I am still looking for a motorbike


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 11, 2012)

Who ever has it now just leave it alone. Looks great just the way it is.


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 12, 2012)

_


HIGGINSFOREVER said:



			Who ever has it now just leave it alone. Looks great just the way it is.
		
Click to expand...


_That's the plan...it's a work of art as is.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 14, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> I was but it looks like I don't own it anymore, damn vultures on here....




You SOLD it??????????


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 14, 2012)

I wouldn't touch that paint. 

Killer patina, and, and,.............try to emulate that?......I don't think you could. 

Killer bicycle architecture there, mate.


----------

